# MS Project Training Recommendations



## cindyh (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've decided to use MS Project for planning / managing my work projects and I'm wondering if anyone has good recommendations on courses available in Dubai? I've got some background already and I have some tough questions to ask. 

Looking forward to your recommendations.

Take care,

Cindy


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

check chicago management institute or sitespower institute. Good institutes and experienced teachers. pls google for address.


----------

